

Offline Retargeting using iBeacons - glimr
http://vimeo.com/104718216

======
bilalhusain
How does the tracking work? On the website[1] it says that bluetooth beacons
are used. Does it mean that the visitor must have bluetooth on?

edit: OK. I wasn't aware of Apple iBeacon and similar transmitters on Android.

[1] [http://www.glimr.io/](http://www.glimr.io/)

------
ilPeloso
Interesting and different use of beacons

------
hedberg7
Disrupting advertisement

